
Raymond Camden: My Thoughts on Node.js and Express - jpro
http://java.dzone.com/articles/my-thoughts-nodejs-and-express
======
jasonkostempski
If I'm not mistaken the last example could be more simple using just
res.send(rows); stringify, content-type and end are all taken care of. Could
have saved yourself a few hours :)

